# digital nerve block



## chaveje

Hi,
Can someone help me with a cpt code for a digital nerve block. 
The patient  underwent asceptic digital block using 3cc 1% lidocaine split 1/2 into each radial and ulnar side digital nerve at base of 4th finger proximal phalanx.  After 10 minutes she reported complete resolution of all hand and finger pain. eed a cpt code for a digital nerve block.  
This was done in the Dr's (not anesthesiologist) office.
I found cpt 64450 but it seems like this is used for lower extremities.
Thank you


----------



## deedeefronius

You are on the right track!

I would use 64450 and 64450-51 to address both nerves.  This code can be used for upper or lower extremities.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chaveje

Thank you so much for your speedy replie


----------



## deedeefronius

Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## peggy

*Helped me too*

I googled digital block and got this page as the first choice, so I bopped right in and got my answer. I should have know other coders would be there for me. Thanks.


----------

